# The new wood hauler



## Art Vandelay (Jan 14, 2010)

This is replacing a ranger that was pulling a 14 foot trailer with on average about a cord of wood per load. Figured I better upgrade before I pulled the guts out of the poor truck as the trailer by itself was a load for it. This is a 06 2500 with a cummins that laughs at said trailer.


----------



## super3 (Jan 14, 2010)

That's quite a step up Art!


----------



## Ductape (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like your job as an architect is finally paying off. Or..... are you still an importer/exporter ?


Nice truck !


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a good looking truck!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 16, 2010)

Ductape said:


> Looks like your job as an architect is finally paying off. Or..... are you still an importer/exporter ?
> 
> 
> Nice truck !



I dabble in both trades. I've been considering giving up the exporting to concentrate on the importing though. What do you guys think.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Jan 16, 2010)

That is one sexy red Hummin' Cummins right there  Nice truck, you'll find yourself asking how you ever pulled that trailer before without it haha. Congratulations.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 17, 2010)

ridgerunner97 said:


> That is one sexy red Hummin' Cummins right there  Nice truck, you'll find yourself asking how you ever pulled that trailer before without it haha. Congratulations.



I hopin to get a cord on the trailer and half a cord on the back of the truck. May need a one ton dully to pull that one off, only time will tell.


----------



## craddock (Jan 18, 2010)

I hope you are joking about needing a one ton to haul 1.5 cords with a trailer. I pull a 25' gooseneck with a 2500 dodge cummins and I load the trailer 24"high cross ways (which is around 100" wide) and I put ten rows on. I haul this from central WVa to central Ohio and I am sure that this is more than 1.5 cords. Them cummins are surprising on how they pull. Just make sure you got the brakes!! You'll love the truck.


----------



## t613 (Jan 18, 2010)

*good looker*

Yep, that should do it! Time for a bigger trailer...?

Have fun with it!

Tim


----------



## Ljute (Mar 23, 2010)

Uh, it's not a Super Duty...:monkey:

JK, nice!


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Mar 24, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> I hopin to get a cord on the trailer and half a cord on the back of the truck. May need a one ton dully to pull that one off, only time will tell.



I think you'll be fine with the half cord in the bed and a cord on the trailer as long as you have trailer brakes. I'd look into an exhaust brake of some type. Diesels don't compression brake like a gas engine does. Plus the exhaust brake will save wear and tear on your service brakes, which equals a savings in operating costs for ya over the life of the truck. An Exhaust brake will probably set ya back a grand or a bit more but its a great investment. Enjoy your new rig, its a sharp one


----------



## redprospector (Mar 25, 2010)

That's nice, I love a RED truck!
A cord and a half will be a walk in the park for that little truck. I agree with the comments on trailer brakes, and the exhaust brakes are real nice too. Especially in hilly country.

Congradulations on a nice truck.

Andy


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 25, 2010)

Ljute said:


> Uh, it's not a Super Duty...:monkey:
> 
> JK, nice!



Me gots a F-350 and F-650 company truck. Does that count.


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 30, 2010)

so art, will you be using this new truck for your importing/exporting business? or is this for your architectural company?


so from a ranger to a cummins.... thats like going from a civic to a ferrari!

on a serious note though, that ranger must have been HURTING pulling a 14 footer and a cord of (green?) wood!

i want a cummins


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ductape said:


> Looks like your job as an architect is finally paying off. Or..... are you still an importer/exporter ?
> 
> 
> Nice truck !



lmao, you beat me to it


i actually saw the episode on lastnight where goerge was seeing marrisa tomai behind his wifes back and came up with that big story about how he was hanging out with elaine because she was having problems with her boyfriend, art vandelay, and they were discussing weather or not he should stay in the importing or focus soley on exporting... ok enough rambling, best sitcom EVER! lol


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 2, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> so art, will you be using this new truck for your importing/exporting business? or is this for your architectural company?
> 
> 
> so from a ranger to a cummins.... thats like going from a civic to a ferrari!
> ...



I only hauled standing dead with the ranger so it was mostly seasoned. I've been importing plenty of firewood lately and considering exporting a few cord as well.


----------



## Stihlverado (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats a good looking truck Art! The cummins is hard to beat.


----------



## cashishift (Apr 22, 2010)

sounds like to me you just need to upgrade the trailer to a gooseneck or 5th wheel model.. 

that oughta get you all the capacity you need.


----------

